# Volume of training while on ProHormone



## monster_inc (Feb 28, 2003)

Which is more effective during Prohormone cycling.  Volume training or shorter training?  Thanks yall


----------



## PB&J (Feb 28, 2003)

I have heard that volume training is good, when I was using 1-ad last year I used a 3 day/week HIT style training and had good results. I think it's up to you, just be sure you eat enough and rest enough. Go hard in either program and the results will come.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 28, 2003)

Well, I am assuming that your want mass, hence the prohormone cycle. 

I subscribe to the theory of short intense work-outs (40-50 minutes max) utilizing low volume and heavy weights. Also, ensure that your protein intake is adequate, at least 1 gram of protein per pound of bodyweight.

btw, what are you cycling?


----------



## monster_inc (Feb 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> Well, I am assuming that your want mass, hence the prohormone cycle.
> 
> I subscribe to the theory of short intense work-outs (40-50 minutes max) utilizing low volume and heavy weights. Also, ensure that your protein intake is adequate, at least 1 gram of protein per pound of bodyweight.
> ...


Thanks for the reply.  I'm using Mag-10.  Although I have already used it in the past and gained 12-15 lbs., I'm still not sure the most effective way while on it.  I did volume training btw when I last used it.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 28, 2003)

well, size and strength comes from muscle overload, which comes from low reps and heavy weights.


----------



## SeVenSinZ (Feb 28, 2003)

Prince is right on with his advice. 

I've gone through a 1-ad / 4ad stack 3 times, over a year and half and my workouts are never over an hour and they are heavy weights and low reps. I'd get a good warm up and then go in the 6 - 4 rep range. You HAVE to get your protein intake, I did a gram and half per pound of body weight and lots of water and food while your on the cycle. That packed on the meat.  

The best 1-ad / 4 ad believe it or not was 1-AD and Biotests 4 AD-EC..I couldn't believe how much I bulked on that combination. It wasn't the cheapest stack but for me was the absolute best stack. And I will take it again  I wouldn't have tried the Biotest 4ad-ec with 1-ad on my own, but I've always respected the guy in the gym, as he's one of the biggest guys in there. It bulked me up bro..Take care and good luck with your stack


----------



## ZECH (Mar 1, 2003)

PLEASE READ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~This came from Avant's original site.....

Diet
For maximum results, increase protein intake to 1.5 to 2g per pound of bodyweight, depending on if you go with the moderate or hard-core dosing. If you are on a mass phase, increase calories to 20-25 calories per pound. This is not the best way to test the product, as the additional calories would increase weight and muscle gain on their own, but you WILL NOT get optimal results unless you do this.

Just to update this, pretty much everyone seems to be getting LEANER while taking this, leading me to believe that it either supports large intakes of food, people are not eating enough, or both -- so make sure you are eating ALOT.

Workouts
Because muscle contraction upregulates androgen receptors and because natural testosterone levels are a non-issue, high volume training is best with androgens -- and because you will be recovering MUCH more quickly, I suggest even HIGHER volume. 

If you typically do something even resembling HIT, I suggest you AT LEAST double your volume. Even if you already train with fairly high volume, increase it by at least 50%, and you could probably even double it.

In my opinion, if you are on the high moderate to high dosing and on a mass phase, and you are not spending at least 7 hours in the gym per week, you are quite likely undertraining.


----------



## monster_inc (Mar 1, 2003)

Great info dg.  I had the same thought since you recover faster when on cycle.


----------

